# K-Bro Linen KBR



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone own this 5 year skateboard ramp? Just starting to check it out. I had a friend who worked for Cintas and said it was a money making machine. Elevator pitch it!


----------



## JosephK (Nov 7, 2012)

So I checked my holdings the other day and noticed that this thing has finally blown past the $40 mark on last weeks results. It is a good company IMO, but the valuation seems to be getting pretty crazy. I did notice that they also inked a deal to sell a large block of shares at a few dollars below what it's trading at right now... anyone else here holding on to this and have an opinion? It's looking like it may be a good time to sell.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

I also find the stock highly overvalued, but anything safe with a yield is Canadian investing Nirvana these days. 25x forward earnings for a laundry company. PEG ratio approaching 2.


----------

